# Symphony #10 for the Virtual Orchestra



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 25, 2020)

This piece was produced for this CD in 2020 for this CD:
http://www.jerrygerber.com/earthmusic.htm
PLAY

The Vienna Symphonic Orchestral Cube was used to produce this work.

Jerry


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Really liked the 2nd movement.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Very filmesque from what I hear. Game of thrones - the better soundtrack.


----------



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 25, 2020)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Very filmesque from what I hear. Game of thrones - the better soundtrack.


What is Filmesque? Film music is made up of individual cues. These movements are actual compositions, with development, transitions, endings and beginnings, themes and motives. Are you referring to style? Harmony? Orchestration?


----------

